# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Christmas Big Sale STARTS TODAY Save Up to 40% for TESTERS

## TECSONAR

Representative of the seller TECSONAR

Our stocks are getting low very fast, don’t miss!

*Dual Color PLAs - 2 Colors in 1*

Save 20% each with prime member coupon
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 26.39
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63CH92V

*Triple Color PLAs - 3 Colors in 1*

Save 20% each with prime member coupon, save additional 20% with promo code, volume discount: 20%+20%=40%
Reg.Price: 36.99
Lowest Price: 22.19
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63CPK36 (PROMO CODE: 29012001)

*3kg PLA Plus*

Save 20% each with prime member coupon
Reg.Price: 61.99
Lowest Price: 49.59
Start Time: Nov 30, 2022 10:00 AM PST
Expiration Time: Dec 30, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/Tecsonar-Whit.../dp/B0B63CWVKJ


NOTE: If your promo codes/coupons don't work, please request new promo codes/coupons with the seller TECSONAR, thank you for shopping with TECSONAR!


--
TECSONAR – The most professional manufacturer of multicolor PLAs (including dual color PLAs, triple color PLAs, etc.) with complete varieties (Search with TECSONAR buy on AMAZON)
Join Our 3D Printing Community for 24/7 3D Printing Supports
TECSONAR 3D User Forum - Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424100551412658

----------

